# Middle Thorofare Bridge



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Boss Dogg and I hit the toll bridge yesterday and today. Skunk all the way around. Water is clean but the fish are picky. Tried clams, minnows, even evrey style of gulp shrimp. I even went through my bag of tricks. NADA!!!! Had a couple of good hits but no hook ups. Felt good to get out though.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice to hear you and bossdogg are getting back out to fishing!!! With everything going on!!

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah one day at a time.


----------

